# Good rides near Carlsbad



## TimV

I'll be at Legoland with the family next month and am trying to figure out a couple of nice rides to do. Does anyone have any suggestions? I'll be staying right by the park and will only have one or two hours to complete each ride. 

Looking on google maps, it seems like Whitney Mount is within a reasonable distance, although most of the ride takes place on four lane collectors albeit with bike lanes. Is this a good ride? I could also go up and back along the coast for 20-30 miles, although this option has considerably less vertical. Any other ideas? Thanks a lot.


----------



## e34john

The coast ride is pretty flat, you have to head east for any real elevation changes, you might be able to make it down to Rancho Santa Fe or Lake Hodges but you will need about an hour and a half each way. Maybe ride down and explore then get picked up at a main road before heading down to Del Mar for lunch. Heres a few other ideas http://www.bikely.com/listpaths/country/254/region/126/city/7126


----------



## Rider5200

There's a great route up into the foothills just east of where you will be staying. You can get about 3500' of climbing and ride for 2.5-3 hours, ending back on the coast.

http://www.bikeroutetoaster.com/Course.aspx?course=25788

If you would like some company, perhaps some of us could join up for a ride?


----------



## ragweed

Rider5200 said:


> There's a great route up into the foothills just east of where you will be staying.
> http://www.bikeroutetoaster.com/Course.aspx?course=25788


Rider5200 -- why make a left onto El Camino Real rather than going straight on La Costa on the way to Rancho Santa Fe Road? I'm asking because I've been toying with doing that route but with the intent of riding all the way up San Elijo Hill then swinging back through Escondido and back down to Del Dios. Is that section of La Costa not safe?

But for the purposes of the OP, yes, definitely ride through Elfin Forrest -- it's not to be missed!


----------



## Rider5200

ragweed said:


> Rider5200 -- why make a left onto El Camino Real rather than going straight on La Costa on the way to Rancho Santa Fe Road? I'm asking because I've been toying with doing that route but with the intent of riding all the way up San Elijo Hill then swinging back through Escondido and back down to Del Dios. Is that section of La Costa not safe?
> 
> But for the purposes of the OP, yes, definitely ride through Elfin Forrest -- it's not to be missed!


That section of La Costa can be tricky for riders -- the bike lane disappears in some sections and it is a VERY busy road. The El Camino / Levante detour takes you up a quiet residential area and puts you at the top of La Costa. Some people still take La Costa all the way, but I've never been comfortable doing that.


----------



## oroy38

Any of you guys ride with Swami's? Because you've basically just outlined their Saturday morning route!


----------



## atpjunkie

*head straight out Palomar Airport road*

out to Escondido go North into Valley Center, come back through Bonsall to Oceanside. Return via the coast. Go to celopacific.org and look for the 'inland route' on the group rides


----------



## rward325

Here is a good one that goes around Carlsbad, Lake Hodges and Rancho Santa Fe. It even goes through the Elfin Forest. 54 mile loop with some great scenery and different types of roads.

https://ridewithgps.com/routes/92165/edit


----------

